
Testifying at the Senate about A.I.-Selected Content on the Internet - mvm
https://blog.stephenwolfram.com/2019/06/testifying-at-the-senate-about-a-i-selected-content-on-the-internet/
======
atoav
I am gona be honest: I misread the title as _Testing the Senate about AI-
selected content on the internet_ and got a little bit excited for a moment —
testing a senate sounds like a interesting idea.

